# World of Warcraft



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 24, 2005)

I have just purchased this game, but have not played it yet.  Does anybody have any advice or general comments on the game?


----------



## Leto (Feb 24, 2005)

General comment ? Addictive...

Advice ? What sort ? That's one of the easiest MMORPG I've ever played in terms of manipulation. 
Have mercy for a little gnome named Cuddy, I haven't much time to upleveling her yet. 
Personnally, I've found the Undead ones quite boring, but love the Gnomes (said Cuddy), Humans (Alioftheknife) and Elves (Angua). Other players I know are partial to Gnomes, Orcs, Dwarves and they seems to prefer the Paladin Class. For a newbie, a long range class (Magus, Demonist or Druid) is more effective as you can launch several attacks on your prey before it respond. As a demonist or an hunter, get quickly a familiar, you'll be able to fight several attackers at the same tme more easily. 

And finally, get to alliance or hord territory before quitting the game, you'll have XP bonuses getting inot after.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks mate!  

::Make note, kill gnome that goes by the name of Cuddy.


----------



## Leto (Feb 24, 2005)

Don't forget the bloody druid elve and the sexy human demonist.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 26, 2005)

A friend reliably informs me that the UK is now completely sold out of this game 


hohoho


----------



## Leto (Feb 26, 2005)

As the rest of Europe, should be available again Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 26, 2005)

I have banned myself from buying it for a couple of weeks, I need to work


----------



## Leto (Feb 26, 2005)

Playing it was part of my work.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 26, 2005)

I used to be a games tester....


----------



## Leto (Feb 26, 2005)

I come after them... I'm the evil reviewer.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 27, 2005)

I reckon I had more fun.

Me: It's broken
QA Guy: What's wrong with it, have you got a condump?
Me: Dunno, it crashes when I use this script, and no...I used to but the doctor gave me a cream and it's better now.
QA Guy: Tsuji, you're not meant to use that, it's from Beta 1, and you're also not funny.
Me: Ah....so we know at least one flaw with it then.
QA Guy: Why are you on the test team?
Me: I have no life and it's entertaining...Why are you in QA?

and so the day would drag on


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 27, 2005)

I have been hearing about the newest generation of Warcraft everywhere! I have a feeling I missing something rather special. 

I am wondering if any of you feel it would be worthwhile to have a sticky post on this board where people can post their usernames on Warcraft so members of Chronicles could play together (is clans still formed?).

If chatters here like the idea, I will do it promptly.


----------



## Leto (Feb 27, 2005)

Clans and guilds yes, but You have to be on the same server, which basically means European members won't be able to play with US or Asian ones. 
Other things, if you play one of the Alliance race you can't form a guild with Hord race (although a player can have both characters at the same time).


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 27, 2005)

Interesting, Leto. I am wondering if there is enough Warcraft users here to start a Chronicles guild. If there is a need, an American branch of the guild could be created, but, by the looks of things, an European guild would do just fine. This idea is something I would like to present to Brian and get approved after I gauge the interest in the notion.

[Edit:  If anyone believes that a different game would be more successful in relation to a guild forming, please speak up!]


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 28, 2005)

I saw copies in PC World and was intrigued - but too much work as it is to get it.

If you want to form a Warcraft clan or similar then I'm sure we could look to open a new board within gaming for that.


----------



## Leto (Feb 28, 2005)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> Interesting, Leto. I am wondering if there is enough Warcraft users here to start a Chronicles guild. If there is a need, an American branch of the guild could be created, but, by the looks of things, an European guild would do just fine. This idea is something I would like to present to Brian and get approved after I gauge the interest in the notion.
> 
> [Edit:  If anyone believes that a different game would be more successful in relation to a guild forming, please speak up!]



Any MMORPG could be fine to form a guild. But this is one of the easiest. 

Personnaly, I like a complety free one too, but without fight : http://www.atitd.com/ For ones who are interested in Ancient Egypt and economical sims, it's very good. And very User-friendly. 

For a WoW, we could start to check on which server are we all playing.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 28, 2005)

If/when I start playing I imagine that my fps clan will rope me into playing alongside them...


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Mar 18, 2005)

I love this game though there are a few sore points with me, like unstable servers and a company that seems to place customer service at the lowest point on their list of things they need to improve upon. The other part that bothers me is the fact that Horde can't speak to Alliance. What this does is it takes away the best part about Roleplaying your character. By making it so you can't speak to your true enemy they make the enemy just another monster that is much harder to kill. When you meet an enemy player there is really no choice except to fight, ignore, or emote to each other.

If you could speak then a whole host of other possibilities are availale some of which would of course be "trash talk" but then again I don't want to RP with that type of player anyway. So many game designers are so afraid to let enemies speak to each other and in my estimation this is what really kills roleplay in most of these game. To RP with the enviroment, IE: the NPC's or monters, is too great a chore for most players and RP dies right there.

Ahh well I am having fun with this game none the less and I will probably stick with it at least until they implement housing in the game so I can see if that will develop more of an in game community feel to it.

Rahl


----------



## a|one (Mar 25, 2005)

Rahl I agree strongly, faceless enemies are no fun. This is why in my opinion NWN is supirior to WoW. WoW may have nicer graphics and more people, but it also has much more lag, and that same sense of aloneness one got from other blizzard rpg games like diablo. In NWN the server you play on will have regulars, making it more like a community since your playing with/against the same people every day. Not to mention that you ACTUALLY get to talk to them and maybe even have a reason to fight them, other than assumed racism/territorialism. The other difference is NWN is far more diverse since each server is a whole different world, with entirely different rules and goals to adapt too. In this way it is fun for a more varied group of people since there are varied types of gameplay and everyone can pick what suits them, rather than the 1-size-fits-all blizzard BS. It is also more community like since the rules are decided and enforced by people who you may actually meet and who will be watching and manipulating you, rather than just a list of rules and a group of NPCs.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Apr 18, 2005)

I think maybe I should buy NWN I never did and I am seeing that I regret that now. The first MMOG I played extensively was Ultima Online and I got into the Seer quests in that game. Seer's were ordinary players who applied to become Dungeon Masters, for lack of a better term that is understandable. They were given special accounts that had some special abilities like being able to spawn monsters at locations they needed for their storylines and they could make permanent gates, items with special names and a few other things that allowed them to bring dynamic stories to the game. Some of these Seer quests ran for the better part of a year real time and it truely did feel like you were part of a good novel. Your own actions could actually change the plot to some degree.

I think I keep trying MMOG's hoping to find that level of RP again and perhaps its been there all along in NWN. There is one MMOG that I am hoping will bring that back and you can find out about it here:

http://www.agesofathiria.com/

Read the entire FAQ and then register and take part in the forums I truely do believe this will be the next step in the evolution of the online persistant game world, I hesitate to group this with MMOG's it will be different.

Rahl


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 18, 2005)

I still haven't played it, but if a guild was formed then I would be more than interested in taking part.


----------



## a|one (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah its a great game, the only down side is you have to buy the main game and 2 xpacs just to be able to play on most servers. It costs about 80$ Canadian + tax.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Apr 19, 2005)

Please note that Ages of Athiria is still in the development stages at this point. In fact the dev's are still seeking an investor but they have recently come up with a plan to fund the project with their own money, saying that it will allow them to make the game the way they want to although a bit slower then if they had a solid investor.

As for WoW I play on Cenarion Circle alliance side and anyone who wanted to join the guild I have there need only stop by http://elementsofavalon.com read the guild charter and then come in game and contact Elderon if I am online, or Finious and tell him Elderon sent you. We are not really an RP guild I find that the game world of WoW is not all that great for RP but instead we are a guild that loves to help each other and make sure everyone has some good fun.

Rahl


----------



## Hypes (Apr 19, 2005)

Anyone playing on the US servers?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 19, 2005)

Are you still in the US?


----------



## Hypes (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes, Anchorage, Alaska still.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 19, 2005)

Basically Norway in everything but name.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 22, 2005)

I am going to be playing this game over the weekend.  Has anybody got any tips advice before I start?  Is anbody in a guild?  Does anybody want to meet me out there?


----------



## Leto (Apr 22, 2005)

Any tips ? Play a orc, a human or a tauren as an hunter, a warrior or a paladin. These are the most powerful in close combat, and the one you should have more fun with. 
I'm on Dalaran for all my characters, very few chances we meet there.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 22, 2005)

And try to avoid a character called Bellurdan. He's evil


----------



## Leto (Apr 22, 2005)

Which server ?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 22, 2005)

I haven't signed up yet though I owned this game the day it came out.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 22, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Which server ?


You asking me? I dunno actually. I just keep hearing about his exploits


----------



## McMurphy (Apr 22, 2005)

A sticky thread has been opened for users to display their character and server information. It should make exchanging the information easier than scrolling through lengthy discussion threads about the game. 

I hope it helps.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Apr 23, 2005)

Be warned! The latest patch to this game is the worst excuse for an "improvement" I have ever seen. They (Blizzard) introduced an "honor system" that allows you to gain honor but no dishonor. What this means is a level 60 (the level cap) can go around ganking lower levels gaining honor and rewards with no punishment what so ever for these dishonorable acts,in fact they reward such behavior! 

Also with this patch players go around killing quest NPC's so that you can not even turn in your quests. Not only that there are area effect spells in this game and even if you are NOT flagged to take part in the PvP you can be killed by these types of spells. Some areas in the game now are completely impossible to navigate due to lag from the PvP battles and you WILL be caught in them if you go there, flagged for PvP or not.

If you die they will camp your corpse and kill you over and over. So you talk to the spirit healer at the graveyard and guess what they camp the graveyard as well. 

Even the original Ultima Online, where you could gank to your hearts content, had punishment for this type of behavior. This company, Blizzard Entertainment has no clue what so ever in the Player vs Player arena and that is strange considering they have or had Rob Pardo from the original Ultima Online team as the Lead game designer. He must have quit or been fired I guess.  

This really shows a poor effort on the part of a company that came up with such a great and fun game and have now basically turned the entire thing into ...

Lord of the Flies.

Rahl


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 23, 2005)

But I've got the conch...


----------



## McMurphy (Apr 23, 2005)

Still sounds like a vast improvement over the God Mode PKers of the original Diablo days.

Lace has the conch? Well, there goes the island. 

Actually, I first misread Lace's post and thought he made a drug reference....



[Additional Note: Speaking of the original Ultima online game, wasn't the company sued for not protecting their paying customers of the server from hackers?]


----------



## Leto (Apr 23, 2005)

Isn't this patch available only on PvP servers ?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 23, 2005)

You're the games reviewer, you tell us.


----------



## Leto (Apr 23, 2005)

That's what was precised when I downloaded it yesterday. Honor system only on PvP servers. But it may be a specificity of french servers. 
however I'm more into EQ2 and sport games for work currently.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 26, 2005)

Is Everquest 2 out yet Leto?  Also what sports games are you currently playing?  Sorry for the slight deviation from topic.


----------



## Leto (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes. And it's quite good, not as easy than WoW but richier (sp ?) in history. Graphically it's a beauty. 

Sport games : 
- Rugby 2005
- FiFA 2005
- LFP 
- Rugby Pro Manager
- Tiger Woods 2005
- Top Spin (an oldie but boss wanted tennis)
- Cycling Manager Pro (same with cycling)
- NBA 2005

Soon will be testing the Gizmondo, PSP and DS. Just come back from a demo by Gizmondo. And have a zillions MP3 players to test...


----------



## Rahl Windsong (May 1, 2005)

The Patch I posted about is for the North American servers I am not sure if this version is on any other servers. It is on all servers in North America  RP, PvE, and PvP. It has the most impact on your gameplay on the PvP servers and it will make it nearly impossible to level a character to 60 now that this patch is in place. So having said that, if you do plan to play WoW on the North American servers, I would recomend you choose an RP server or a Normal server.

Rahl


----------



## Hypes (May 1, 2005)

I found EQ2 to be way too clunky compared to WoW. WoW just feels more fleshed out and smoother than EQ2, despite its history.


----------



## Animaiden (Jun 24, 2005)

World of Warcraft expansion?
Click link for more info.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: World of Warcraft Members*

I got a booklet about world of warcraft in this months Fortean times, It looks sooooo kewel I have to join!


----------



## stencyl (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: World of Warcraft Members*

I have thought about checking out WoW, but from what I hear the servers are down a ton and logging on after they come up is a real pain.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: World of Warcraft Members*



			
				stencyl said:
			
		

> I have thought about checking out WoW, but from what I hear the servers are down a ton and logging on after they come up is a real pain.


 
For the most part I am extremely impressed with the level of service Blizzard offers considering they have just entered into this game genre and the fact that they now have in excess of 2 million subscribers. The first 6 months servers were ok but they had some problems. Over that time they increased the number of servers and streamlined their operations so that there is little if any server downtime. Once a week they do maintenance, 4hrs each tuesday morning beginning at 6AM game time (PST). 

The only real complaint I have is they do not deliver new content quickly enough and once you reach level 60 you find yourself running the same instanced dungeons over and over to get the items that drop there. However, this is Blizzard Entertainment we are talking about here, they test, test again, and then test it again and again until it is ready for live servers. They never release anything until they feel its as good as it can be. You can't fault them for wanting to release top quality game patches and in turn top quality new game content, but I do wish they would speed up the process somewhat.

But for the most part if you want to try this game, look at the server list carefully and choose a server that has low or medium population at prime time and your server should be nearly flawless, or as good as it can be on the internet.

Rahl


----------



## Leto (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: World of Warcraft Members*

Rahl, it's actually now 4 millions users : 1,5 millions in USA, 2 millions in China alone, and the rest in Europe mainly.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: World of Warcraft Members*

Hummn well I hardly followed the game since around the end of May and I only just today returned to playing again. So I never realized they had reached those numbers, impressive!

Rahl


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: World of Warcraft Members*

Long time since I've played, can't remember any of my characters names, I'll probably start playing again when the new "Burning Crusade" expansion pack is released.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: World of Warcraft Members*

After having played this game for most likely too long a time I have come to realize that its just too static and nothing ever changes. How many times do we have to kill Onyxia until she really stays dead??...answer = infinity or when Blizzard pulls the plug.

I am sick of this kind of game and really all it is, is a very pretty chatroom where you get to collect items for your chat-toon so you can show them off to your chat buddies. Not to mention you have to pay 15 bucks a month US dollars to chat there.

Rahl


----------



## Thunderchild (Feb 9, 2006)

Look for a game called guildwars - its a lot less intencive online game and theres no monthly fees


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting into World of Warcraft, but before I commit, wanted to ask those of you in the know: is it worth buying and playing Warcraft III first, to see if the Warcraft universe appeals, before going for the online version, or are they too different to make such a comparison meaningful?

Cheers,
Patrick.


----------



## Crymic (Sep 13, 2006)

It does help with the lore and backstory of the game. You'll learn why some areas are trashed like they way they are now.
WC3 covers the upper parts eastern kingdom and the middle to upper parts of kalalimdor. WC2 dealt with the blasted lands and lower the parts of eastern kingdom.


----------



## Finnien (Nov 1, 2006)

Warcraft III is good for the story, but the gameplay is entirely different.  Liking or disliking one is very little indication on how you'll enjoy the other.  I'd say if you pick up WoW and like it enough to care more about the story, THEN go pick up WCIII, but don't use WCIII to determine if you'll enjoy a fantasy MMORPG.


----------

